# Let's Write a "Down the Rabbit Hole" for each E-type!



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/148336-type-9-down-rabbit-hole.html

@_Silveresque_ wrote this post ^ and there has been more discussion here:
http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-f...e-able-willing-write-down-rabbit-hole-6s.html
... about writing one for type 6.

@_Aquarian_ @_snowbell_ @_Silveresque_ @_mushr00m_ @_Dying Acedia_ @Chipps @FreeBeer @Julia Bell @holyrockthrower @Inguz @Kito @Boss @Maybe @Spades @Flatlander @kaleidoscope @Swordsman of Mana @_SharkT00th_ @_holyrockthrower_

I tried to tag everyone who was active in that thread - tag people if I left anyone out. Also tag anyone else who might be interested.

I made this thread mostly to alert people to the project so you can start your own threads in your own sub-forum if you wish. =)


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_LeoCat_ @_Figure_ @_cata.lyst.rawr_ @_Kamishi_ @_Kelvin_ @_Midnight Runner_ @_OrangeAppled_ @_Vergil_ @_KindOfBlue06_ @_Nonsense_ @_Phoenix_Rebirth_


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I put a thread here for the 8 board
http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-f...ng-down-rabbit-hole-type-8-a.html#post3848859


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Excellent idea, Maybe :happy:.


@Paradigm @Promethea @mimesis @Octavarium


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

...like I said on the other, I'm just not up to this.

However, I will watch other's Rabbit Hole threads from afar!


----------



## JessBunny (May 6, 2012)

@Animal, I have started a "down the rabbit hole" for 7s (apologies if there already is one), but I need feedback from other 7s to see if what I wrote is actually true for others as well. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
http://personalitycafe.com/type-7-forum-enthusiast/364746-type-7-down-rabbit-hole.html#post11618138


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

JessBunny said:


> @_Animal_, I have started a "down the rabbit hole" for 7s (apologies if there already is one), but I need feedback from other 7s to see if what I wrote is actually true for others as well. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-7-forum-enthusiast/364746-type-7-down-rabbit-hole.html#post11618138


 @Superfluous @Eclipsed @Brian1

^ Some 7s

 

Check out the link!

Figured I'd post this here so as not to mess up the other thread.

I'm not a core 7 but I'll have a look


----------

